# Cryptocoryne or Echinodorus?



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

*Please help me ID this plant that has long (at least 2 feet) lanceolate leaves, curly or wavy, the green leaves float on the water surface. I've been cutting most of the leaves to prevent shading of the plants underneath.*


----------



## Elohim_Meth (Nov 4, 2007)

Looks like Aponogeton rigidifolius.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I also think its an Apono


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

def Aponogeton


----------

